# Bear lake trip....



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Went to bear lake thurs. morn in my kayak. Lake was green with fertilize so I didn't feel that great about catching many fish. Fish the banks hard with trick worms and topwater and ended up catching 7 bass, 4 keepers, and lost one around 4lbs. right at the yak. So it was a surprising trip for bear lake. Forgot the camera so no pics :thumbdown:keepers were in the 12-15in. range. Bubblegum trick worm got most of my bites.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Went to stone lake today. Its green also!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

That is good for Bear Lake!


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

my uncle went to bear lake friday he only caught 2 brim it seems like they frertilize it about the time fish bed every year it used not to be like that


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Can anybody explain to me why they fertilize the lakes like they do? Last time I went to karick lake, they had it a solid green and didnt catch a thing. Can't be a St. Patties day thing could it?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Donut slayer said:


> Can anybody explain to me why they fertilize the lakes like they do? Last time I went to karick lake, they had it a solid green and didnt catch a thing. Can't be a St. Patties day thing could it?


To keep people from catching anything....:thumbdown: or it seems that way.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

they do it to kill the grass and to cloud the water so grass can't grow. if the water stayed clear it the grass would take over


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

Donut slayer said:


> Can anybody explain to me why they fertilize the lakes like they do? Last time I went to karick lake, they had it a solid green and didnt catch a thing. Can't be a St. Patties day thing could it?


 In my opinion they do it to give the bass a better spawn to replenish the lake. keeps the bed towers off the lake


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

What exactly do they use?
I live on a small lake that is choked w/ weeds...maybe it would work for me too...

It does give the water a funky green color...lol.


----------

